# 10lb Pork Loin W/ QVIEWS!!!



## gobrowns (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 10 pounder in the fridge ready to go for tomorrow. This will only be my 2nd smoke and first with pork. I would love to get your ideas on how I should go about it.....I have a 30" MES, non digital and was going out to get some hickory chips this afternoon.

Should I soak the chips, last time I did and they only turned black, no ash at all?

What temp should I smoke it at and how long should I expect it to take?

What internal temp should I pull it out and let it rest?

SO to all you expert, im listening......THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## gobrowns (Dec 30, 2010)

ALSO!!!! Hickory or Apple?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Boy you sure want to jump in with both feet don't you. A monster pork loin alright. Now I would maybe cut it in half but you don't have to. Now I ould keep the smker at 230°-250°ish and it will takje around 10-12 hours maybe alittle less maybe or maybe alittle longer. Meat smokes at it's own pace and there's not much that you could do about it. I personally don't soak my chips but I have a gas smoker to. I like apple chips the best of all and I have about 10 different types right down the road from me too. I would then take the loin to maybe 135°or 140° and then let it rest for about 30 minutes and thats a great time to take some Q-view for all of us out here in the SMF world. So go get started and smoke this thing.


----------



## gobrowns (Dec 30, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Boy you sure want to jump in with both feet don't you. A monster pork loin alright. Now I would maybe cut it in half but you don't have to. Now I ould keep the smker at 230°-250°ish and it will takje around 10-12 hours maybe alittle less maybe or maybe alittle longer. Meat smokes at it's own pace and there's not much that you could do about it. I personally don't soak my chips but I have a gas smoker to. I like apple chips the best of all and I have about 10 different types right down the road from me too. I would then take the loin to maybe 135°or 140° and then let it rest for about 30 minutes and thats a great time to take some Q-view for all of us out here in the SMF world. So go get started and smoke this thing.




YOU ARE THE BEST!!!! I will qview tomorrow for sure!!! Thanks for the advise!


----------



## 0331grunt (Dec 30, 2010)

Apple is good for pork! (I mix apple/maple in my 30" MES)  Never done one that big, but like was said, just watch the internal temps.  What type of rub you going with?  There are so many out there... Good luck and let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## gobrowns (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is the beast!!!! Rubbed with a homemade Carolina BBQ rub. Found the recipe on line somewhere! She is in the fridge waiting for the morning!


----------



## biggeorge50 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pork loins are my favorite thing to smoke and eat.  For my 2nd smoke I did 6 whole loins.  I smoke mine at about 250 until they hit 150, then foil them for about half an hour.  Mine usually take between 4 and 6 hours.


----------



## gobrowns (Dec 30, 2010)

biggeorge50 said:


> Pork loins are my favorite thing to smoke and eat.  For my 2nd smoke I did 6 whole loins.  I smoke mine at about 250 until they hit 150, then foil them for about half an hour.  Mine usually take between 4 and 6 hours.




EXCELLENT!!!!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## gobrowns (Dec 31, 2010)

WELL.....after 2 hours the internal temp hit 158 so I wrapped them in foil and put them back in and turned off the heat to let them sit for 1/2 hour.......this is what they looked like when I foiled them...aint it purty!!!!


----------



## gobrowns (Dec 31, 2010)

I am serious when I say I have NEVER had a juicier, better tasting pork loin in my life!!! Thanks to all those for their help!

THE FINAL RESULT!!!







and my attempt at "pulling" the pork.....


----------



## 0331grunt (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent job!  Looks delicious!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful color!  Looks like you found a really good rub recipe!  congrats on your maiden voyage as well as this one!!  I often brine my pork, it's fun to play with changing up the brine flavors and rub spices.


----------

